# sentimental cypress tree



## novicesawyer (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a client that had a cypress tree removed from their back yard so they could add a patio. Although the kids are grown and moved out they are pitching a fit about it just being discarded. They agreed to have the tree milled into something for the inside of their home, door, paneling etc... My point is that they got my name and number because of the general field that I am in and I have a band-mill. Being the novice sawyer that I am, I was hoping to get some advice throughout this project, even if it's just sending me to the right book. Really I am more of an OJT type. 
Thanks in advance for your help and advice.


----------



## gemniii (Oct 20, 2010)

Pictures!!


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 20, 2010)

novicesawyer said:


> I have a client that had a cypress tree removed from their back yard so they could add a patio. Although the kids are grown and moved out they are pitching a fit about it just being discarded. They agreed to have the tree milled into something for the inside of their home, door, paneling etc... My point is that they got my name and number because of the general field that I am in and I have a band-mill. Being the novice sawyer that I am, I was hoping to get some advice throughout this project, even if it's just sending me to the right book. Really I am more of an OJT type.
> Thanks in advance for your help and advice.



Welcome to the AS site. Dimensions make a difference. Mill it 5/4 to 8/4. You or they will think of some use for it by the time it drys. Morbid, but I've made pet caskets for several clients. Any outdoor project would be great, it's too soft for flooring though.


----------



## novicesawyer (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your welcome and advice Pete. I have 4 logs 9' long ranging from 8" top to 24" butt with the stump 24" on top about 3' tall (that was cut off just above ground). Should I just level off from heart and flat saw all the way, maybe changing thickness at any certain points? I will take pictures of the logs spread out if it will help.
Thanks again


----------



## gemniii (Oct 22, 2010)

When I saw the title "sentimental cypress" I thought "Hmm, never heard of that variant before, I've heard of "pecky cypress". Maybe it's like "weeping willow" "

Pictures wood help, stihl by those dimensions you'll not be concerned about making 36" wide table slabs.
This site:
http://www.floridacypress.com/About Cypress.htm
has more about cypress. 
It seems you've got enough to make a few doors.

Be careful when you cut it open in case it's pecky cypress, that's much more valuable.

Which brings up a true story. 

A close relative in northeast Mississippi, Dr. Johnson, had a new house built back in the 1970's, with the living room being large, about 30' x 30' with a cathedral ceiling, 10' walls. He decided he wanted the room paneled in pecky cypress. So he bought and had delivered enough to panel the entire 4 walls in random width, T&G, pecky cypress. Not 4' x 8' (or 10') panels of veneer, but true solid wood, 10' by random width (about 500 or so boards). This was to finish the room right after all the other tradesman had finished the house. 

And he hired one of the best local carpenters to do the paneling, an older, very experienced craftsman, past retirement age. So Dr. J finally gets the carpenter out to the house, shows him the piles of cut random width wood, tells him in general what he wants him to do, and leaves him alone to get er' done, while Dr. J goes to the office. Now remember, this was before cell phones, and there was no phone on site.

So Dr. J returns after a long day at the office to see how the work had progressed only to find a very frustrated carpenter with only a few boards put up. So Dr. J asks the carpenter what the problem is. The carpenter replies "Doc - I went thru those entire stacks of wood, one at a time, at least twice, and those were the only boards I could find without holes in them. You've got to return the entire lot of wood"

The carpenter had never worked with anyone that could afford pecky cypress before.


----------



## novicesawyer (Oct 22, 2010)

Great story Gemnii, here are some pics I took this morning. Sizes are tops 17-1/4", 16-1/4", 13-1/4", 11-1/2", 7-1/2", stump is 47" tall 21" top.


----------



## novicesawyer (Oct 22, 2010)

More pics


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice logs, by the way.

I think its pretty hard for you to saw it if you don't have a particular use for it. You should try to get some more from your customers. 

I've had a lot of 4/4 milled over the years and I now mill 5/4 and 9/4 because of dying and cupping. I would try to figure out what they wanted from it cabinets, countertops, doors, etc. If they were my logs and the customer gave me all the control over the logs I would would mill a few different sizes. I'd cut 4/4, 5/4, 6/4,and some 8/4. You could make some posts (4x4,5x5) with the smaller logs. 

I'd slab the butt log and get some really nice flare slabs. 

Follow your gut if its your call. You wont go wrong.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 22, 2010)

gemniii said:


> When I saw the title "sentimental cypress" I thought "Hmm, never heard of that variant before, I've heard of "pecky cypress". Maybe it's like "weeping willow" "
> 
> .





Haven't you heard that old Doris Day song?



*Gonna saw a sentimental cypress
Gonna set my heart at ease
Gonna saw a sentimental cypress
To renew old memories

Got my bandmill, got water lubrication
Spent each dime I could afford
Like a child in wild anticipation
Long to hear that "Saw that board!"
​*


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stipes (Oct 22, 2010)

*Lmao!!!*



BlueRidgeMark said:


> Haven't you heard that old Doris Day song?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

